# Miter saw adjustment!?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You adjust the fence. The blade is fixed. 
In the owners manual, there should be a detailed procedure to square the fence to the blade.
My Makita has bolts behind each side of the fence. You square up the fence to the blade and lock down the bolts. Do a test cut to see if it's square. If not, make an adjustment(s) until it is.
Use an accurate square to set the fence.
Ron


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> You adjust the fence. The blade is fixed.
> In the owners manual, there should be a detailed procedure to square the fence to the blade.
> My Makita has bolts behind each side of the fence. You square up the fence to the blade and lock down the bolts. Do a test cut to see if it's square. If not, make an adjustment(s) until it is.
> Use an accurate square to set the fence.
> Ron


Another check to make is: Is the fence straight? I haven't used a miter saw for a while, been using the RAS at work. If you have a 1 piece fence, and as I recall most of them are, use a straightedge to ensure that the fence is straight end to end. A lot of the lower end Deltas I worked on had issues in this regard. End users would square the fence to the blade on one side, and when thy came back to cut on the other side of the blade, of course, the cut was not accurate. We had a LOT of returns due to this issue.
Feel free to PM me for more info.


----------

